# First try @ Tone Mapping - Sunset C&C



## Ballistics (Aug 13, 2012)

Remote10 by The Photo Major, on Flickr

Took an old sunset I took from a year ago, and tried my hand at tone mapping. How can I improve it?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

*AARRGGHHHH.. MY EYES.. MY EYES!!! * 


Just kidding! lol! It actually looks pretty good.. not overdone,  rather subtle!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> *AARRGGHHHH.. MY EYES.. MY EYES!!! *
> 
> 
> Just kidding! lol! It actually looks pretty good.. not overdone,  rather subtle!



So... confused... lol. Thanks?


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 14, 2012)

the crop is too square .  Need wider crop.  Maybe get rid some of the water and some of they sky.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope I didn't scare everyone off! Lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> the crop is too square .  Need wider crop.  Maybe get rid some of the water and some of they sky.



You REALLY like that Pano format, don't you?  lol!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

Sunset2 by The Photo Major, on Flickr

How about this?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah.. i like that better.  Charlie will too.. dont lie Charlie!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Remote10 by The Photo Major, on Flickr
> 
> Took an old sunset I took from a year ago, and tried my hand at tone mapping. How can I improve it?



Composite in an image of a bikini-clad Miranda Kerr,lit by soft, golden sunset light...that's about the only thing you could do to improve it, 'cause it looks pretty good as shown. I dig that little bit of detail on the far shoreline, camera right! NICE! SEEING the buildings in that *sunset blue light* really "sells" the shot. The sun's rendering is EXCELLENT for a digital capture; many times the sun looks awful in digital captures...not so in this shot.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Yeah.. i like that better.  Charlie will too.. dont lie Charlie!



I actually like it better too.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Remote10 by The Photo Major, on Flickr
> ...



Well thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Well thank you. I appreciate that.



You're most welcome. Now GET TO WORK ON that Miranda Kerr addition!!!! I wanna see at least one work-up by lunchtime!!!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

Is it bad that I had to google who Miranda Kerr was? LOL.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2012)

Shake hands on that, Ballistics. I had to google her, too... 
But now I'm curious to see the new version of this old sunset 
(I wouldn't even know how to begin, but maybe you are PS savvy enough?)


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would prefer an young Raquel Welch... although Miranda would be nice too!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Shake hands on that, Ballistics. I had to google her, too...
> But now I'm curious to see the new version of this old sunset
> (I wouldn't even know how to begin, but maybe you are PS savvy enough?)



Do you mean re-shoot the sunset?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Do you mean re-shoot the sunset?



Nooo. Add Miranda to your sunset, of course!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean re-shoot the sunset?
> ...



Ohh haha, yeah I'm no where near that PS savvy.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 14, 2012)

I sort of like the "double horizon" thingy you captured here! 

Otherwise solid tone mapping. It seems quite contrasty when looked at small.. Digging the sky!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 14, 2012)

Compaq said:


> I sort of like the "double horizon" thingy you captured here!
> 
> Otherwise solid tone mapping. It seems quite contrasty when looked at small.. Digging the sky!



Thanks!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

So now, where would I go to get this printed? The crop isn't exactly standard.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> So now, where would I go to get this printed? The crop isn't exactly standard.



Depends on how large you want to print it! WHCC will do 10x20 and 10x30. This print would do a 10x25 (1:2.5 format is the current crop). It would translate out to about a 14x36 if you had it printed on a 36" length.. would probably have to pay for a 24x36" to get that though.

WHCC FAQ:
Q.  What is the largest size you can print and mount?
A.  We can  print 30" wide by 12 feet long. We commonly make prints to 96" and  longer. We do not mount prints larger than 30x40. We only texture prints  up to 24x30 and lustre coating no longer than 60".

So you could do a 30"x75" if you wanted to...


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably would go with a 10x20.

Now for a 10x20 print, what size frame do I go with if I want it matted?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Probably would go with a 10x20.
> 
> Now for a 10x20 print, what size frame do I go with if I want it matted?



Custom! About 2" over per side for 2" Matt.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Probably would go with a 10x20.
> 
> Now for a 10x20 print, what size frame do I go with if I want it matted?



Talk to a frame maker!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

So a 12x22 frame? 

Custom 2.5" Brown Burl Rope Picture Poster frame-12 inch wide -12" Panoramic | eBay


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 15, 2012)

If you dont want to have custom frames made, just go up one frame size from what the print is. Unless of course you are having a print made that is not a standard print size

example: if the print is 8x10 get an 11x14 frame.

of course this is all relative


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> So a 12x22 frame?
> 
> Custom 2.5" Brown Burl Rope Picture Poster frame-12 inch wide -12" Panoramic | eBay



Sure that would work.. may have to get a mat cut to fit, but it would work!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

SoulfulRecover said:


> If you dont want to have custom frames made, just go up one frame size from what the print is. Unless of course you are having a print made that is not a standard print size
> 
> example: if the print is 8x10 get an 11x14 frame.
> 
> of course this is all relative



That's the point! This is an odd size (2:1, or 2.5:1). There are no standard size frames one up from this size! 

Standard Frame Sizes 
. 

4"x5"
11"x14"
4"x6
12"x16"
6"x8"
14"x18"
5"x7"
16"x20"
8"x10"
20"x24"
8"x12"
22"x28"
8-1/2"x11"
24"x30"
9"x12"
24"x36"
10"x13"
30"x40"


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

I cropped it to 10x20 and I think it looks pretty good. 




Sunset3 by The Photo Major, on Flickr

What do you guys think? Should I dial back the contrast?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I cropped it to 10x20 and I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sunset3 by The Photo Major, on Flickr
> ...



It is your shot, bro! Only you can decide how you want it! I like it as is, though!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I cropped it to 10x20 and I think it looks pretty good.
> ...



Yeahhh buttttt..... I'm having an internal war! Fight it for me, Charlie! Fight it for me!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Ok.. let me get my shotgun.. and where do you live?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the 3rd edit the best. I think it has a nice balance between sky and water. It would also be more cost effective to frame that shot, as it's a 10x20. Nice work, Ballistics. :thumbup:


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I live in New Yawk. Gotta have a license for that long gun on your way through the city .


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Then I will bring the short one... I DO remember that you are mildly dangerous!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I like the 3rd edit the best. I think it has a nice balance between sky and water. It would also be more cost effective to frame that shot, as it's a 10x20. Nice work, Ballistics. :thumbup:



Thanks, broseph.  Yeah, I'm cheap so once someone mentioned the word custom, I immediately thought a crop to a common size was a good idea lol.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...


 Yeah, I'm only semi-lethal lol.


----------

